# NJ Deep Cut Orchid Show (Feb. 7 - 10)



## eOrchids (Feb 5, 2013)

2170 Rt 35, Holmdel, NJ 07733

Can't find any info on the vendors.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll be there Thursday, for Judging, I think. 


Vendors


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Creative Hydroponics
Dearborn Market
Ecuagenera
J&L Orchids
Lois Duffin Orchids
Main Street Orchids
Orchidphile
Piping Rock Orchids
Silva Orchids
Stony Brook Orchids
Tewskbury Orchids
Waldor Orchids


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2013)

If anyone wants to have lunch on Friday, PM me.
Work is a mile away.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 7, 2013)

Pending on the weather, I might not be going! :sob:


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2013)

Thursday. Friday. 
Who cares what day of the week it is, when an old friend is in town.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2013)

So, what did you two buy???


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2013)

Lunch.
Friday I'll get something for the secretaries at work. All five of them...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2013)

I owe you, thanks. If you come up to the NYC extravaganza i'll take you and Chrissie out to dinner. I bought a really nice Paph Wossner Kolarmi from Piping Rock, a Macodes petiola album and a large bag of Blusana Pflantzton (pellets for s/h). Piping Rock had some really nice Gen2 Pk hybrids (Haley Decker x dalessandroi especially). Silva had a nice dendrochilum bicallosum but it sold while I was judging, they have more at the G/H.  The teams were fairly generous w/ AOS judging. Our team awarded a 2 Lycastes and a Dendrobium Pseudoglomeratum which may be hybrid or if it is a species was unusually colored, orange and Pink instead of candy-corn Orange and yellow.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking good, guys!


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool, any more pictures?


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't know if my neighbor took any. 
But this is my gift to the lovely ladies at the office, and the boss's wife.








Haggled for 22% off with two days left on the show.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 8, 2013)

They look very nice. I'm sure the ladies will like them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like you both did well.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2013)

nice collection of flowers. .. and it's ironic that you were 'buttering' up the staff with flowers in an old 'butter' box


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2013)

lovely gifts, nice gesture Clark!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)

Since practice was cancelled, if D. gets up in time we may go down to the show. I'll bring my camera.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)

We finally got around to going. It was D's 2nd orchid show.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)

and finally. I didn't get photos of the vendors as by Sunday most of the good stuff is gone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow -- great show, great blooms. Thanks for sharing, Eric.


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank for posting pics Eric. I didn't get a chance to go. Thats my paph Lefty Kei in the pictures.


----------



## Clark (Feb 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> We finally got around to going. It was D's 2nd orchid show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks for the pics!


----------



## Dido (Feb 15, 2013)

thansk for share the pics with us


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 15, 2013)

petula album?!
photo please


----------

